# Offizielles Statement zu Boots- und Kutter-Demo gegen Einschränkungen für Angler



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

Pressemeldung








*Angler-Demo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik​*


In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie Interessenverbänden, die uns Menschen aus der Natur aussperren möchte, gewähren lässt und sogar tatkräftig unterstützt. Die Natur soll laut dieser Organisationen nicht für, sondern vor dem Menschen geschützt werden. 

Häufig geschieht dieses, ohne auf die Belange von Menschen Rücksicht zu nehmen oder gar auf die Natur selber, denn es geht in erster Linie nur ums Geld. Es geht um viele Millionen von Spendengeldern, Forschungsgeldern und öffentliche Aufträge für den sogenannten Naturschutz. 

Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur dar. Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen! Der jetzige Versuch der Bundesregierung um Umweltministerin Hendricks, Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) zu installieren, zeigt dieses deutlich, denn es gibt bis jetzt keinen wissenschaftlich nachweisbaren Grund für ein Angelverbot! 

Trotzdem soll genau das passieren, obwohl die EU in diesen Schutzgebieten keine Angelverbote gefordert hat – dies ist eine deutsche Politik der Verbote! Das ist überzogener und falsch verstandener Naturschutz! Unsere Nachbarn in Dänemark und Polen müssen die gleichen EU-Vorgaben umsetzen – in diesen Ländern jedoch ohne Angelverbote. Wir fordern, dass EU- Naturschutzpolitik im Interesse von Mensch und Natur umgesetzt wird.

Deutschland hingegen setzt die Politik der Verbote fort und plant in den deutschen AWZ Angelverbote. Dieses scheint leider nur der Beginn von immer neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen zu sein. In verschiedenen Bundesländern sind weitere Aussperrungen des Menschen geplant. Befahrensverbote, Betretungsverbote, Angelverbote – alles Verbote ohne wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbare Effekte. 

Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verschließen! Wir fordern, dass jede politische Entscheidung zur Regulierung der Fischbestände zukünftig nur aufgrund von neutralen, wirtschaftlichen und naturschutzfachlichen Fakten getroffen werden darf. Alle Maßnahmen müssen effektiv sein, dürfen aber zugleich nur geringstmögliche wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen haben. Betroffene Berufsfischer und der Angeltourismus, aber auch Einzelhändler und Vermieter müssen angemessene Unterstützung erhalten.

Wir fordern von Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik tragfähige Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. Neue Verbote und Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein. Die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes wird in der Bevölkerung mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen nachhaltig gefährdet. Nachvollziehbaren und effektiven Naturschutz unterstützen wir nach Kräften.

Gemeinsame Lösungen statt Verbote! Keine Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen 
>ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis!
>ohne klare Zielfestlegung!
>ohne zeitliche Begrenzung!
>ohne neutrale Gutachten!
>ohne Berücksichtigung der Folgen für Wirtschaft und Angeltourismus!

Wir fordern die Politik auf, sich mit allen Betroffenen an einen Tisch zu setzen und gemeinsam Lösungen zu finden, da wir andernfalls auch zukünftig gegen eine anglerfeindliche Politik kämpfen werden!

Fehmarn, 17.03.2017    

Das Organisationsteam Angler-Demo am 22.04.17 im Fehmarnsund


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Offizielles Statement zu Boots- und Kutter-Demo gegen Einschränkungen für Angler*

Weitere Infos zur Demo und bei Fragen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Offizielles Statement zu Boots- und Kutter-Demo gegen Einschränkungen für Angler*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..., da wir andernfalls *auch zukünftig gegen eine anglerfeindliche Politik kämpfen werden!
> *
> Fehmarn, 17.03.2017
> 
> Das Organisationsteam Angler-Demo am 22.04.17 im Fehmarnsund



Venceremos!!!
#6#6#6


----------

